# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Tutoriel pour apprendre  dployer votre application sur un iPhone

## Francis Walter

Bonjour,

Je vous prsente un tutoriel sur le dploiement d'application iOS crit par Chris Ching et traduit par *Mishulyna* :

*Comment dployer votre app sur un iPhone*



> Mme teste sur le simulateur d'iPhone, votre application mobile pourrait avoir encore des bogues. Les tests sur un iPhone rel vous permettront de les dcouvrir et les corriger, ainsi qu'valuer les performances de votre app  tout moment pendant son dveloppement.

----------

